# 5 x 5 Training



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi i'm thinking of trying out some 5 x 5 training basically i'm asking has anyone had any good gains with any particular routine?

I'm pretty new to 5 x5 so any help appreciated :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I used it when I got my head together properly on my training, last year. It was great. It's not easy, but you do get good results from it and it will help build a solid base for strength training. Basically I did 5x5 on the four main lifts, then a few assistance exercises, generally at 3x8.


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I used it when I got my head together properly on my training, last year. It was great. It's not easy, but you do get good results from it and it will help build a solid base for strength training. Basically I did 5x5 on the four main lifts, then a few assistance exercises, generally at 3x8.


So does that 5 include warm up sets?

Also, was your weight the same for all working sets or did you pyramid up?

Thanks


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Cheers for reply mate how long did you do it for?

Have you got any linkies i can look at?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

The Gimp said:


> So does that 5 include warm up sets?
> 
> Also, was your weight the same for all working sets or did you pyramid up?
> 
> Thanks


No - couple of warm-up sets to get going first. Some weeks the weight stayed the same for all five sets, sometimes it went up after 2-3 sets, depending on how I felt.



Sim6 said:


> Cheers for reply mate how long did you do it for?
> 
> Have you got any linkies i can look at?


I trained 5x5 for the better part of a year I suppose, then changed. No links that I can think of - there is a sticky in Getting Started which I think is based around 5x5. But take this as an example for bench press:

Bench press 5x5

Incline DB press 3x6

Two triceps exercises, 2-3 x8 each.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate will look into it reps to you sir! 

Did you gain a lot of muscle mass/strength from it?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

TBH there's 101 ways of doing it, I just happen to be a big fan of push/pull/legs based around 5x5 for people starting out on strength training. My own journal shows this for the first 5-6 months.

Weight, I'm not interested in as I train for strength. But it worked for strength. I basically doubled my deadlift, put 70-odd kg on my squat and 20-25kg on my bench (though that's from memory which is now hazy).


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Hows this for a workout:

Workout 1

barbell bench press

bent over row

barbell squat

stiff legged deadlift

russian twists

Workout 2

dips

chin-ups

Barbell deadlift

Hanging leg raise

Workout 3

incline press

seated row

front squat

calf raise

hyper extension (obliques)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Not something I would do, but that's very personal - purely because I don't like full-body workouts. Of course, it depends on how long you've been training. But squats and deadlifts twice a week? Ouch. 5x5 is an intense programme and is best left for just the four main power lifts - flat bench, squats, deads and overhead pressing (speaking of which, I see nothing there for your shoulders).


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

i did a variation of 5x5 on deadlifts last week, 9 days on, im still not 100 %  no way you could do it twice a week!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Have a look at this site mate.

http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Cheers for your input guys yeah that maybe a little steep lol

I might have a go at that workout ken! Looks all round a good start


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Right i'm starting my 5 x 5 workout today :thumb:

The workout i have chosen is this:

Day 1 -

Squat

Bench Press

Barbell Rows

Dips

Reverse Crunch

Day 2 -

Squat

Military

Deadlift

Pulls/Chins

Plank

Alternate between the 2 days 3 days a week with a cardio day too.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

ive currently gone from 3x12 to 3x8 and loving it.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool mate do you do similar workouts?


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

bowen86 said:


> ive currently gone from 3x12 to 3x8 and loving it.


What's that got to do with this thread? :blink:


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

These routines work well for 5x5 training:

(Both routines alternate, mon/wed/fri)

Workout 1 (pull):

DEADLIFT

ROW/CLEAN

CHINS

Biceps

Wrkout 2 (push):

SQUAT

BENCH

SHOULDER PRESS

Triceps

OR

Workout A:

Squat

Bench

Row/Clean

(Accessory)

Workout B:

Deadlift

Overhead Press

Chins

(accessory)

Not a huge difference.

The first split if Pull/Push, the second is kind of Full Body.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for input mate i'm gonna try the workout i have it was from a website which i have modified slightly i'm gonna start light and just gradually up the weight and see how i go. I have put too much emphasis on bulking recently so i have gained some unwanted fat lol so i will now focus on strength and go from there 

P.s i like eggs too lol


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Ive done this workout twice now and i've got to say even though i'm starting on light weights i'm feeling it! 

Will look forward to future advances


----------



## niknax (Apr 22, 2008)

Sim, I'm doing 5x5 just now.

Doing it on the full body excersize 3 times per week.

http://www.mikemahler.com/articles/5x5kettlebells.html

You can sub the kettlebells for dumbbells if you don't have any or swap for another excersize.

I find it a simple way to get a workout planned/done.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Mines an old time 3 day week routine

Monday

Warm up

100 skips

40 Woodcutters

10 Cleans

Lat Pull Down 4 x 10

Bench Rows 4 x 10

Deadlift (warm up 20 reps ) then 5 x 5

Arm Curls 4 x10

10 Clean and Press

50 skips

Wednesday

Warm up

100 skips

40 Woodcutters

10 Cleans

Incline Dumbell Press 4 x 10

Bench Press (warm up 50 reps with bar) then 20reps with 60kg (then you do 1 set of 10 at 80% of what you'll be using on the work set of 5x5, cos the 5x5 stays the same for that workout) then 5x5

Standing Military Press 4 x 10

Standing French Press 4 x 10

10 Clean and Press

50 skips

Friday

Warm up

100 skips

40 Woodcutters

10 Cleans

Front Squat 1 x 20

Back Squat 5 x 5

Stiff Leg Deadlift 4 x 10

Calf Raise 4 x 30

10 Clean and Press

50 skips

then 4 sets of Popeyes.

So yeah 5 x5 can give you strength and muscle density that is hard to beat, but if your a bodybuilder your gonna have to work harder and smarter than a powerhead.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Cheers niknax will look into that


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

I think a push/pull/legs routine works well on a 5x5

Shoulder Press

Bench Press

Weighted Dips

Latpull down/weighted chin ups

Bent Over Row

Dead Lift

Squat

Calf Raise (higher reps)

Leg Extension


----------

